# Classic games on a iBook G4



## HateEternal (May 1, 2004)

Today i was messing around with my old systems, My uncle had asked if i had an old apple OS that he could run on a SE that he acquired. I couldn't find the system disks for my SE but I did find images online, unfortunately I don't have a floppy drive for my iBook, so I fired up the old Performa 6400 and some how managed to connect on a dial up account that hasn't been used for at least 2 years, the performa even longer. I then downloaded and used disk copy to make the disks. Took a lot longer than it would have if I had a floppy drive for my iBook but anyways it booted up my old SE fine.

while browsing around my Performa I found a lot of old games that i would like to be able to play on my iBook most of them are old starwars games, like tie fighter and x-wing. I tried to play tie fighter on my iBook... it ran but graphics were completely messed couldn't tell anything and they were mixed in with my desktop. Anyway I can get these great games to work?


----------



## dlloyd (May 1, 2004)

Just to clarify: are you running them under Classic, or while booted into OS 9? If it's the former, that is known to cause problems with games and such.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 1, 2004)

G4 iBooks can't boot into OS 9, the only choice for older apps is Classic. Some older games just aren't usable in Classic, unfortunately.  Keep the Performa running !


----------



## HateEternal (May 1, 2004)

I was trying to run them in classic


----------

